
Samsung’s $2k folding phone is breaking for some users after two days - malshe
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/17/samsung-galaxy-fold-screen-breaking-and-flickering.html
======
unstatusthequo
Do we _need_ screens that fold? Really? What use case? So we have a double
thick brick when folded? I can’t imagine they are resilient to thousands of
open/close/drops/over-extensions/etc

I think folding screens are a “one up Apple” feature that Samsung came to
market first with but is not ready or necessary in primetime right now.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Do we need screens that fold?

In the economic sense of “is it a thing people want and will pay for because
of value it provides”, yes, or, at least, there are people who need the screen
size and will accept folding as the way to get there.

> I think folding screens are a “one up Apple” feature that Samsung came to
> market first with but is not ready or necessary in primetime right now.

I think it's more about the premium Android feature wars than about Apple.

